# RCP - Scrollable Editor



## Tomas (2. Dez 2010)

hi,

ich hab eine RCP mit einem Editor. Da das "Formular" nicht ganz so klein ist, will ich den Editor scrollable machen. Wenn ich eine Scrollable Composite einfüge, werden meine darunterliegende controls nicht angezeigt.


```
// methode, die das parent composite als parameter hat
private void createVariableContent(Node node, Composite parent) {
	        // sollte das scrolled composite sein
		ScrolledComposite composite = new ScrolledComposite(parent, SWT.V_SCROLL);
                composite.setAlwaysShowScrollBars(true);
		composite.setLayout(new GridLayout());
		// nodegroup mit den controls des Formulars
			Group nodeGroup = new Group(composite, SWT.SHADOW_ETCHED_IN | SWT.V_SCROLL);
		nodeGroup.setText("Node Attributes");
                // layout der nodegroup
		nodeGroup.setLayout(new GridLayout(3, true));
```

Was sollte man es machen, dass auch die Controls, in der nodegroup, wie erwartet angezeigt werden?

Danke


----------



## Wildcard (2. Dez 2010)

Du musst setContent auf dem ScrolledComposite aufrufen.


----------



## Tomas (3. Dez 2010)

ScrolledComposite composite = new ScrolledComposite(parent, SWT.V_SCROLL);
composite.setAlwaysShowScrollBars(true);
composite.setLayout(new GridLayout());

Group nodeGroup = new Group(composite, SWT.SHADOW_ETCHED_IN | SWT.V_SCROLL);
nodeGroup.setText("Node Attributes");
nodeGroup.setLayout(new GridLayout(3, true));

// nodegroup befüllen

nodeGroup.layout();
composite.setContent(nodeGroup);

die controls der nodegroup werden trotzdem nicht angezeigt, aber ein Scrollbalken wird angezeigt!


----------



## Wildcard (3. Dez 2010)

Ruf das setContent mal auf bevor du Layout aufrufst


----------



## Tomas (7. Dez 2010)

Gut,

hab ich gemacht und es hat nicht funktioniert!

Hab jetzt die Gruppe ausgebaut ein Composite reingehängt, Layouts leicht verändert, Layoutdata angepasst und jetzt funktioniert es. Auch der Bereich in dem gescrollt werden kann, stimmt.

Danke trotzdem!


----------

